# IEMs/Headphones under 2500?



## akiratoriyama (Nov 15, 2015)

My trusty ES18 gave away after 1.5 years of abuse. I need to find a successor to it. I've zeroed down on SoundMagic E10/P30 but am wary of them due to their build quality, Cowon EM1, Sennheiser HD 202 II. Any other suggestions are welcome.


----------



## theterminator (Nov 15, 2015)

I also need a good headset within that budget for listening to tv shows,movies,podcasts while driving. Noise cancellation is must.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Nov 15, 2015)

Get Brainwavz S0 IEM Noise Isolating Earphones: Amazon.in: Electronics or Brainwavz Jive Noise Isolating IEM Earphones With Remote & Mic: Amazon.in: Electronics

I bought the Delta recently and I'm pretty impressed by it.


----------



## Nerevarine (Nov 15, 2015)

Samson SR850, it has good reviews for a sub 2.5k headphone, recently Vg has purchased it ..
Ive also placed an order, wil receive it by 25th


----------



## theterminator (Nov 15, 2015)

Is senheiser cx 275s ok at ₹1790 ???? tell me fast as i am at store


----------



## Nerevarine (Nov 15, 2015)

^Getting the brainwavz S0 is better i think, you are getting a comply tip, a  decent sound quality as well as 3 button remote


----------



## theterminator (Nov 15, 2015)

Thanks I didn't go for cx275 coz of no volume control


----------

